# Wavemaker Placement



## forever (22 Nov 2015)

Hi All,
Looking for some more flow through the tank, as I am getting a few algae spots which I think is due to lack of flow.
Attached is a PIC, EI dose goes into the top left, I have two filters with the Spray bars across the back, the one on the right has the co2 injected into it, any thoughts??

Thx


----------



## James O (22 Nov 2015)

Need the tank size and the filter details pls


----------



## forever (22 Nov 2015)

Tank is 120x60, 340 litres.
Filter one is APS 2000ef
Filter two Ehiem 2229
Thx


----------



## RossMartin (22 Nov 2015)

Any merit in injecting the co2 into both filter outlets?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forever (23 Nov 2015)

Unfortunately they don't make a diffuser for that size of pipe


----------



## James O (23 Nov 2015)

The APS is probably giving you around 1500lph or less depending on head height, spraybar and media.  Stuffing filters with densely packed media is counter productive and reduces flow.  What's in yours filters? The 2229 quotes 550lph actual output.  Wrapping foam around the feed too the filters will keep them clean like a kind of pre filter.  It's easier to clean too and will maintain your flow rates.  

From your pic the flow is imbalanced because 2229'is trying to cover half the tank with 1/3 the flow of the APS.  Moving the APS spraybar to the centre would help, but I'd get a spraybar extension kit to cover more of the tank with the APS

Hope this helps


----------



## parotet (23 Nov 2015)

Hi

I would try to optimize the filtering equipment you have before adding a wavemaker (that doesn't look very nice). Fill the filters with only the necessary media to get all their power, play with spraybars to improve the flow, etc. Your hardscape is not that complex to need a wavemaker, two filters should be enough. I've seen larger and more complex heavily planted tanks with just one filter/outlet... good flow doesn't necessarily mean plenty of it, but wisely performed.

Jordi


----------



## forever (23 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I need the filters to still filter, given i have fish (discus being the main ones), so it has to be a balance, between providing the right filtering for the fish, plus flow for the planted side, hence why my thinking of getting a wave maker but programming it for when the ferts go in and then again when the co2 is being injected... My other plan when funds enable is to replace the Ehiem with a fx6, but then i would have to find another way to inject co2...


----------



## James O (23 Nov 2015)

We're not talking about running them empty  

The stuff that comes with the filters is usually far more flow restrictive than necissary and is far more expensive than necissary.  Filter bacteria have no idea what they grow on.  Little plastic army figures, Lego bricks, pot scrubbers etc etc have all been tried and work well.  As Bacteria grow on pretty much any surface all you need to worry about is having enough surface area for your tank and flow.  Pot scrubbers provide huge surface area and far better flow than anything eheim et all would like to sell you.

So you can have your cake (filter media) and eat it (increased flow). There really is no reason to purchase bigger, more expensive filters until you've optimised your current filters and found them insufficient.

Try searching for filter media, pot or pan scrubbers etc etc on UKAPS and Google.


----------



## forever (23 Nov 2015)

Thanks would flow be also causing this, see attached picture


----------



## James O (23 Nov 2015)

Looks like bba, a type of algae.  Common in new setups.  Not the flow causing it

Try a Search black beard algae or bba


----------



## forever (24 Nov 2015)

So I took out the fine floss from the APS today, lets see if that helps at all, i have also dosed with easycarbo to try and get rid of the BBA thats on a few of the plants...


----------

